# 60 gallon peacock stock idea



## brianf40 (Oct 16, 2016)

So im ready to stock my tank and im looking for some ideas... So far i have this list. Tell me which one i should go with and which one i should not.

Tank is 60 gallons

Im going for all male peacock tank (mostly)

Sunshine Peacock
Electric Yellow (i know its a mbuna)
flametail
Eureka Red
Flavescent
German Red
Red Top lwanda
sulfur head
I was also think of a rusty mbuna not sure on this one though.

Im thinking this is too many for my tank.... tell me what i should keep and which i should get rid of.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank? The sulfur head isn't going to compete in this tank, and unlikely to colour.


----------



## brianf40 (Oct 16, 2016)

12.75 in L x 48.5 in W x 25 in H

Im looking at 5 out of that list. Not the whole list


----------



## mark_j (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a 55 gallon with 10 male peacocks and haps. I am no expert, but the comments below are based on my personal experience plus the usual internet research I did leading up to my fish purchases.

Sunshine Peacock - nice choice
Electric Yellow (i know its a mbuna) - no experience, but there are plenty of suitable peacocks and haps out there, I would hesitate to add any mbuna unless I already owned it, you already have yellow in the tank with the sunshine and the flavescent
flametail - mine is not coloring up very much yet, but he is the smallest fish in the tank and also does not get bullied, so I have reason to hope, I have read that they sometimes do not color up easily, still recommended though
Eureka Red - I would not put a jake in a 48" tank based reputation and max adult size, but nice looking fish
Flavescent - love mine
German Red - love mine
Red Top lwanda - see Eureka Red comment above
sulfur head - I have both a Sulfur Head peacock and a Yellow Blaze hap. The peacock is a little too timid and spends its time in the shadows (not hiding, but swims in the back of the tank), he does not get chased too much but is just timid. I've read that is their general personality. I would recommend the Yellow Blaze hap (mine is a Z-Rock), he has great color and is a reasonably calm tank mate (though is a pleco murderer)


----------



## brianf40 (Oct 16, 2016)

So you think the red and lwanda would rip the other ones apart?

What other peacocks would work with the others on the list?

What haps would work with this setup?

Faust


----------



## mark_j (Jul 15, 2016)

brianf40 said:


> So you think the red and lwanda would rip the other ones apart?
> 
> What other peacocks would work with the others on the list?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, I've just read that jakes are aggressive and get larger than other peacocks, plus they do not get along with each other. I would not put any jakes in a 48" tank, but that is just my opinion.

This are my guys (please keep in mind that this list is only to provide some ideas, not an endorsement that these fish will work together in your tank, the fish don't read their profiles):

Peacocks:
Red Shoulder
Bi-Color 500
Flavescent
Sulfur Head
German Red
Flame Tail

Haps:
Azureus
Yellow Blaze (Z-Rock)
Taiwan Reef
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"

I have a couple of fish (Azureus, Taiwan Reef) that get around 7" fully grown, so I know I am rolling the dice on them, but they are so beautiful. Good luck and YMMV.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

To be honest, all of these Aulonocara are all quite similar and related, the key is to keep it somewhat crowded so there is some sort of equilibrium. You can try to get a variety of male colors and hope they get along, but there is no guarantee. The man made and hybrid "peacocks" are kinda of wildcards and can vary in behavior and actual color.

There are Aulonocara stuartgranti types that range from more blue, to half yellow half blue, to mostly yellow. 
There are Aulonocara jacobfreibergi types, they tend to be a little more dominant than average for Aulonocara but are hardly monsters. They may make the others color down, so if they are not your favorite...
There are more sand dwelling Aulonocara, these tend to be more meek than average and are the least likely to hold color. Aulonocara maylandi is more like this.

Then there are other medium size Haps which you can try to mix things up. The tank is about as small as you can get to have this type of tank, so any group like this is compromised.


----------

